# Camp Pendleton Bulldog Bike Race



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

What do you think about this race? It's pretty short @ 26 miles. This will be my first road race ever and was wondering how fast it will be.


----------



## Roadnoob (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my 3rd year doing it and it's a pretty fun race. Nothing technical, straight out hammerfest. If you can stay in the middle of the group, you'll be averaging 23-27mph with little effort. It's when you get to the first hill that you'll get spit out the back. On the way back, try to find a paceline to work in and you should be good. Good Luck!


----------

